# Saint Swithin`Murray`



## jimspaphs (Dec 29, 2011)

This is another Saint Swithin,almost as good as `Hannah`also shown second photo.


----------



## John M (Dec 29, 2011)

What a green pouch. That's different!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 29, 2011)

Would be nice to see a close up of the flower. Good flower number though.


----------



## e-spice (Dec 29, 2011)

Impressive!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 29, 2011)

A very nice flower. Love the green colouring.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 29, 2011)

The green is cool and the size looks huge.


----------



## jimspaphs (Dec 29, 2011)

*close up*

`Hannah`---`Hannah`--`Murray`--`Murray`,---`Hannah`is 52 mm across dorsal,--flash photo as I don't want to lift the plant down just yet.





Shiva said:


> Would be nice to see a close up of the flower. Good flower number though.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 29, 2011)

Murray looks pretty darn good to me! Why do you feel Hannah is better?


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 29, 2011)

Amazing blooms!


----------



## Justin (Dec 29, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> Murray looks pretty darn good to me! Why do you feel Hannah is better?



Maybe because Murray has narrower roth-looking petals...I do agree it's a VERY nice looking Saint Swithin.


----------



## jtrmd (Dec 30, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 30, 2011)

jimspaphs said:


> `Hannah`---`Hannah`--`Murray`--`Murray`,---`Hannah`is 52 mm across dorsal,--flash photo as I don't want to lift the plant down just yet.



The third one has an awesome dorsal!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 31, 2011)

Fantastic!!!! Nice colour!


----------



## toddybear (Dec 31, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice close ups!


----------



## SouthPark (Jan 3, 2019)

Eight years or so late. Anyone know if Paph. Saint Swithin 'Hannah' is available for sale in QLD? I recently found out that I know Hannah.... who is Don's grand daughter, which has led me to a search for this particular cultivar. Thanks all!


----------



## troy (Jan 3, 2019)

Unique swithin!! I like it


----------



## blondie (Jan 4, 2019)

Wow love the green on the flower makes a superb addition think I'm in love


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 4, 2019)

7 years ago....................

Im not sure if anyone other than Jim has 'Hannah'.


----------



## SouthPark (Jan 5, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> 7 years ago....................
> 
> Im not sure if anyone other than Jim has 'Hannah'.



Thanks for that comment Ozpaph! I really think you're right that Jim is probably the only one that has 'Hannah'. Definitely thankful that Jim has kept this cultivar going, and that it's still around! This is really excellent.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2019)

Super. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 10, 2019)

Just getting back to this nice thread. I was able to fortunately aquire a very nice 'Jill' plant recently. Definitely still on the look-out for the 'Hannah'. I'll definitely purchase a div from Jim if the time comes for that!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 10, 2019)

I have 'Murray'.


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 11, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> I have 'Murray'.



Absolutely love the green on the 'Murray'.


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 12, 2019)

SouthPark said:


> aquire


typo --- 'acquire'.

Ozpaph --- did you purchase or get 'Murray' from an orchid nursery?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 13, 2019)

actually, eBay. I knew the source and have flowered it true to name.


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 15, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> actually, eBay. I knew the source and have flowered it true to name.


Nice one! Thanks for letting me know!!


----------



## Guldal (Jun 16, 2019)

Very green - very beautifull!

Kind regards, Jens


----------

